# question on breech plug......



## buckley_354 (Sep 2, 2013)

Im a new member to the fourms but I have been visiting them for awhile now, so my question is what the best way to clean that little hole in the breech plug. Im shooting the CVA Optima. And also i started shooting the winchester triple 7 primers and they seem to be more dirty then what I have used in the past, anyone else notice this?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't remember just what they are called besides a tip cleaner. Go down to a welding shop or a good hardware store and you will find it in the welding section. It is a small tool with a series of small file like wires that is used for cleaning the nozzles on gas torches.


----------



## buckley_354 (Sep 2, 2013)

awesome thank you! also what would you suggest to put on the treads of the breech plug?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Thompson Center makes a breach plug lube that I use, CVA may make a product also to use. If you can't find that I would suppose some no seize that you use on bolts and can pick it up at a auto parts store.


----------



## buckley_354 (Sep 2, 2013)

the stuff that came on the breech plug looks like an automotive anti seeze just wasnt sure if that would be ok to use.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is the lube that CVA has. And here is what Thompson Center has. 

After reading a little it may be OK to use some shotgun choke lube if you are in a pinch.


----------



## buckley_354 (Sep 2, 2013)

thank you critter, ill see if i cant find some at the store. Do you shoot inline?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have both a inline and a side lock and I actually prefer the side lock but then I am more of a traditionalist when it comes to muzzle loaders.


----------



## buckley_354 (Sep 2, 2013)

what grain bullets do you shoot out of your inline?, I recently switched from a 245 grain to the 270 grain


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been shooting 250 grain Thompson Center Shockwaves out of it. Either that or if I am in a area that you can't use sabots I'll use a 320 grain maxi-ball. 

Out of my side lock I the only round that I shoot is a 430 grain maxi-ball but then it is a .54.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I usually keep a little sewing needle in with my patches too, just in case I had a plugged breech. Best of luck to you in teh coming weeks! I also shoot a 245.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Keep one of these in your possibles bag:

http://www.amazon.com/Traditions-Performance-Firearms-Muzzleloader-Nipple/dp/B000PW7B50

-DallanC


----------

